# Pasta Fagioli Recipe, when to add pasta



## larry_stewart (Dec 21, 2019)

Ive made Pasta Fagioli in the past and have always cooked the pasta in the dish itself. 

Ive since lost the recipe and have been searching for a new one.

50% of the recipes say to precook the pasta and add it in the end.
Sometimes I like doing so if there is left over, you dont wake up the next day to a pot of swollen pasta with no liquid.

The other 50% cook the pasta with all the other ingredients.

Anyone have any preference?
Anyone have a recipe to share??

Thanks


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 21, 2019)

The recipe I use is pretty basic - 1.5 lb. Italian sausage, browned, then add 1 carrot, 2 ribs celery, 1 large onion, 3 cloves garlic, all chopped; add olive oil if more fat is needed. Add 2 bay leaves, sprigs of thyme and rosemary, S&P, 6 cups broth, 1 can cannellini beans with the liquid. I also add a Parmigiano Reggiano cheese rind because I always have some in the freezer. Bring to boil, reduce to simmer, cook till veggies are soft.

I use ditalini pasta for this, because they don't swell up overnight. I do cook them for the last 15 minutes in the soup, so they take on some of the flavor. Works for me [emoji2]


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Dec 21, 2019)

If you have fresh pasta, you can absolutely cook it in the dish as it only takes a couple of minutes. If you're using dried, best to cook it ahead of time, adding it to the dish... and adding some of the water to get the texture you desire.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 21, 2019)

I always cook the pasta in the soup. I want the pasta to taste like the soup, not like water. If things thicken up, I add a little more stock/broth.


----------



## giggler (Dec 22, 2019)

I  like mine...


make the veg soup to your liking..


simpley boil the noodles, ( I like tiny shells) completely seperate from the soup.


Put a scoop of noddles into a bowl..


Then add the been soup on top and serve.


otherwise, the noodles get realy weird and fat, and soak up all the brodo..


 and you can save the leftover  cold noodles in the fridge, and have the same dish for breakfast the next day, if you're into that sort of breakfast!


Love this list, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## letscook (Dec 22, 2019)

I add the pasta at the end and if I am making a lot I don't add the pasta till I serve it - I put the pasta in the bowl then add the hot soup to it,  
I find that if you add it to it and store in fridge the next the pasta has soaked up all the liquid.  This is the recipe I use :
PASTA E FAGIOLI SOUP
1 pound ground beef ( I used 1/2 ground beef and 1/2 Italian sauage of your liking)
1 small onion, finely diced
2 carrots, finely diced
2 stalks celery, finely diced
1 (15 oz) can diced tomatoes, undrained
1 (15 oz) can dark red kidney beans, drained and rinsed
1 (15 oz) can cannellini beans, drained and rinsed
1 (26 oz) container beef stock (or 3 cups)
1 (25 oz) jar spaghetti sauce or your homemade sauce
2 tsp dried oregano
2 tsp dried parsley
1 tsp ground black pepper
1/2 tbsp salt
1 cup ditalini pasta (or your favorite pasta shape)
Brown and crumble ground beef.
Drain excess grease.
Add all the other ingredients except pasta, and cooked till all is tender 
Add Pasta.


----------

